# DIY Carpet Pad Target Adventure



## DrumdudeLarry (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## CONUS_Reaper (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks DrumdudeLarry!


----------



## slappomatt (Sep 5, 2015)

awesome. have you found a good way to make a LOT of square cuts on the pads? seems like with a straight edge and a razor knife that would take a long time


----------



## CONUS_Reaper (Sep 6, 2015)

Slappomatt, 

I used a straight edge (piece of wood) and just a standard razor. The only way I could think to cut a lot of pad quick is a band saw. Other than that, if you use a straight edge and an actual carpet pad razor (which I didn't). It really shouldn't take long. I was able to cut all the pad and assemble the target from scratch, first go, and it only took about 1.5 hours including re-doing certain parts etc. The following day I cut the back off in about 10 mins. However, having made one I am quite sure I could do it in less than an hour next time.


----------



## CONUS_Reaper (Sep 6, 2015)

Also, for further update I put about 50 field tips into this yesterday and am showing no signs of wear. The folding that was happening before seems to fix itself naturally (the target just kinda unfolds the edge on its own). So that is no longer a concern. Even packing 6 arrows into a touching radius produced no arrows even making their way to poke out the other side. Overall very impressed with this target so far.


----------



## gofor (Feb 4, 2013)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up I wonder if using the pad instead of carpet would allow it to be used for broad heads. Please let us know how it works if you try it.

Go


----------



## rustycase (Oct 27, 2015)

Good idea. Sounds better than using carpet.
I think hanging squares might work... since you are getting very little penetration.
Rotate them to the back every once and a while????
Best
rc


----------



## CONUS_Reaper (Sep 6, 2015)

I haven't done broadheads yet but that's what I built it for. Hoping it will hold up. I'm not sure hanging would work because of how the pieces of pad are glued together. It's like particle boars pieces mashed and glued. So hanging I imagine it would just blow right through it. I'm not 100% though. Also seen guys roll it into 6" diameter rolls and stack them in a frame.


----------



## rustycase (Oct 27, 2015)

Rolls sounds good, too !
...I was thinkin' abt a Bunch of 'em hangin, maybe a foot, or more... just not compressed, heavy duty.

Don't listen to me! lol I was just thinkin, shoot at the roll of padding when the guys are carrying it from their truck to the dumpster... 'Hey guys, hold up for a second while I get my bow!' lol It's Not like setting an apple on your head or shooting at a cigarette.  
I just noticed you got a 70# bow... Probably not a good idea at all! 
I'll just be using lite target bows at a close range.

I'd get bales but they are $15 around here and I kinda like diy stuff anyway.
Best
rc


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

OP, do you notice any residue from the foam sticking to your shafts due to heat generated from friction?


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

kerrye said:


> OP, do you notice any residue from the foam sticking to your shafts due to heat generated from friction?


That's what I was wondering too.


----------



## CONUS_Reaper (Sep 6, 2015)

No I had read that it was possible but I don't have on mine. Possibly different types of pad may leave some. I also shoot slick carbons? No idea if it makes a difference vs. aluminum etc.


----------



## misteravery (Aug 15, 2015)

I made one by rolling 18 inch wide long pieces into a roll. i connected about 40 feet so it looked like a giant roll of carpet pad from the end but only 18 in deep then put a ratchet strap around it. stops arrow point blank and incredible easy to pull, it was new carpet pad scraps I got off craigslist for 20 bucks so no glue on it.


----------



## CONUS_Reaper (Sep 6, 2015)

Well I was referring more to the factory glue that they use to assemble the shredded pieces of pad into on surface. If that makes sense. Not all pad is made that way though, I believe some is extruded. In any case, happy that the roll method worked well! I might try that next time so it's a faster process. Would you mind posting a pic of it if you don't mind?


----------



## rustycase (Oct 27, 2015)

misteravery said:


> I made one by rolling 18 inch wide long pieces into a roll. i connected about 40 feet so it looked like a giant roll of carpet pad from the end but only 18 in deep then put a ratchet strap around it. stops arrow point blank and incredible easy to pull, it was new carpet pad scraps I got off craigslist for 20 bucks so no glue on it.


Conus, he's got a really good idea here! KISS 

...maybe dangle it from a couple ropes???

Put 2 or 3 wraps of horsey-bale poly twine around it, recover the ratchet strap, then add to it, wrapping more around the outside as it becomes available.
Use a 5 spot target to spread out the wear and tear???

YMMV
rc


----------



## Moonshine_Spaz (Aug 8, 2015)

My bosses son in law has a flooring store right next to our shop....wonder if he will give me some...this looks interesting 

Sent from my HTC Desire 510 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhet (Nov 18, 2015)

About how much did this cost man?


----------



## CONUS_Reaper (Sep 6, 2015)

The pad was free for me, the wood I had in the garage and the hardware. The purchase I had to make was the straps but they were super cheap. I am not sure how much it would cost to build from nothing but I'll estimate.

Plyboard $5
Screws $1
Handle Strap $2
Racthet Straps $5-10
Carpet Pad $0.30-0.50 per sq. ft. and each sheet is 1.5ftx3ft

FYI, MOST flooring stores have trash pad they pull from homes and just toss in the dumpster. You'd be doing them a favor and you a favor by just calling and asking if they have any. The pad I used came from a family flooring company and was free, but it was used pad pulled from a home getting new carpet. So the company was not losing any black by giving it to me free. Also, I am not sure I'd see the point in shooting new pad because you are just going to chew it up.

Update: Shot about 150 arrows into the target so far and there is zero visible wear on the target. I have not shot broadheads yet, but I imagine my Muzzy target blades will be the same result. 

-Reaper


----------



## tsouz007 (Oct 15, 2015)

misteravery said:


> I made one by rolling 18 inch wide long pieces into a roll. i connected about 40 feet so it looked like a giant roll of carpet pad from the end but only 18 in deep then put a ratchet strap around it. stops arrow point blank and incredible easy to pull, it was new carpet pad scraps I got off craigslist for 20 bucks so no glue on it.


I made a couple the same way and they work great! I use broadheads on mine and it works too.


----------



## CONUS_Reaper (Sep 6, 2015)

Just FYI the glue I am talking about is the glue used to make the carpet pad. Not glue used to glue it to the floor. Typically pad is nailed or stapled to the floor as glue would be a huge pita. Anyway, just thought I would clarify that for everyone.

-Reaper


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

the carpet pad might not be a bad idea,but shooting carbon arrows on the regular carpet targets the floor side being rough would be like shooting into sand paper and would wear on the carbon arrows after a while. i do not know what the rubber backed carpet would be like.


----------



## CONUS_Reaper (Sep 6, 2015)

Hmm I have no idea as I have never shot into a carpet target. However, the backing on carpet is really abrasive so personally I wouldn't be shooting arrows into it. In any case, I shoot carbons and I cant see the soft carpet pad doing any harm to them. Additionally, mine are rough carbons and I'm not getting any gunk on them. Other people had told me it was possible because the speed of the arrows would melt the pad to it upon impact. But again, I haven't had that happen yet.


----------



## KillinCarp (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## hondaburner95 (Nov 28, 2015)

I really like the idea, im in construction and come across excess padding all the time. Ill have to give this a go here soon. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Caseys95m3 (Oct 24, 2013)

Such a useful idea! I have design like this myself.


----------



## CONUS_Reaper (Sep 6, 2015)

It's been pretty awesome so far. It's nice because it has such good stopping power my wife doesn't mind shooting in the living room. Obviously I don't have much range in the living room but its still nice to be able to work on form etc., without freezing outside in Colorado at 9pm.


----------



## FoxLSX (Oct 4, 2015)

Awesome, I definitely need to make one of these!


----------



## Riprau (Jan 8, 2013)

CONUS_Reaper said:


> It's been pretty awesome so far. It's nice because it has such good stopping power my wife doesn't mind shooting in the living room. Obviously I don't have much range in the living room but its still nice to be able to work on form etc., without freezing outside in Colorado at 9pm.


Sweet! I'm still chuckling at the thought of asking my wife if I can shoot in the living room. She is sitting right here drinking her coffee, I'll ask. She said "right". Is that a yes? No, it's not. However, the basement is my space.


----------



## CONUS_Reaper (Sep 6, 2015)

Hahah yeah thankfully my wife got infected with the archery bug so she is constantly wanting to shoot. We'd be shooting more but my bow is in the shop getting new strings  The wait is killing me.


----------



## CONUS_Reaper (Sep 6, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

kc hay seed said:


> the carpet pad might not be a bad idea,but shooting carbon arrows on the regular carpet targets the floor side being rough would be like shooting into sand paper and would wear on the carbon arrows after a while. i do not know what the rubber backed carpet would be like.


I had some cheap carbon arrows ($4 from WM) several years ago that I was shooting for a comparison test with my Easton XX75s. I shot them possibly 300 times into my carpet target and the only "wear" I saw was the field tip polished nice and silver. And, negligible glue on the arrows too.


----------



## CONUS_Reaper (Sep 6, 2015)

Dustoffer,

Honestly I can't really speak to the topic because I have never shot into a carpet target. However, I would surmise that the damage or lack thereof is going to be highly dependent on the brand and quality of the carpet. If cheaper brands are using cheaper glues or backings, then it would be possible they could cause more damage than a better carpet material. Although to what extent this would occur I have no idea.

Just my $0.02


----------



## klean1 (Jan 14, 2012)

I own a carpet cleaning company and we do alot of carpet pad installs with repairs and such. I built a broadhead target out of 100oz rubber pad. I made a jig to lay the pad pieces down into so they would have a smooth face and remain even. My target is 18" deep and 18" wide. Instead of ratchet straps I used 2x4s cut a little long and ran all thread through them. If I start getting big arrow penetration, I crank it down some. I have been shooting this for a year plus, have shot it with broadheads too with not too many issues. The broadheads do cut the pad and pieces fall out. But for tuning it works great.


----------



## klean1 (Jan 14, 2012)

I keep this target in my garage to shoot into everyday to work on release and anchor issues. Its holding up perfectly. Since i used rubber pad instead of rebon...its pretty heavy


----------



## klean1 (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## thwack_attack (Mar 17, 2014)

Great Idea!


----------



## CONUS_Reaper (Sep 6, 2015)

Nice Klean1!


----------

